# Smoked Pork Left Out



## bobby21 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello,

New to the forum and have learned a lot of interesting things already. The question I have is: I smoked a pork shoulder for 10 hours and the wind came up and was cooling my smoker down so I brought it inside to my oven. I cooked it @ 250 for another seven hours.

When it was done I removed it and wrapped it in foil and covered it with towels to let it rest. It was late and I sat down and went to sleep. The pork sat there for about 4 1/2 hours. I am concerned that is may not be safe to eat. Thanks for any help someone may have.

Edit: also I had inserted a temp probe right after I put it in the smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

I probably will go against the food police here, but I wouldn't worry. Just refrigerate it or freeze it. Don't worry.

You just allowed it a long rest period. LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 5, 2014)

It will be fine.  I have let pulled pork rest for 6 hours before.  Enjoy it.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 5, 2014)

What they said. It will have stayed above 140 for much of that time. Enjoy!

  Mike


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

Throw it out!! Here, let me give you my address to dispose of it safely.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey Foam, call me when it gets there. I'll be right over to help you ...ummm...dispose!

  Mike


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

I have some old oilfield yellow slicker suits, we'll just tell everyone they are Hazmat suits.


----------



## bobby21 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol. Thanks everyone! I just wasn't sure how long you could keep cooked pork in a roast like that out on the counter. So I gather it has to be in the 40-140 area for quite a while?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2014)

In the Danger Zone...AND...Exposed to Air or Meat Picking Fingers. If it was covered with foil and towels there is no chance of contamination with any bacteria after it was sterilized by the cook. Make sure it is reheated to 165°F before consuming and there will be no issues...JJ


----------



## bobby21 (Jul 6, 2014)

Again, thank you all.

I know this is ignorant, but when reheating, what is a good way to know what temp I am reheating to?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2014)

Instant Read Thermometer. Or a great way to reheat is in a Crock Pot. I add the PP and a cup or so of Finishing Sauce Sweet or Tangy, and heat on High until it just comes to a simmer. They will be about 185-190°F. I then turn down to warm and it can stay there as long as needed. Here are the recipes in case you need them...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Style Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## bobby21 (Jul 6, 2014)

No I don't have any thing like these. Wow, those are some great looking recipes! I am going to give them a go. Thank you-thank you for taking the time to post this I really appreciate it!


----------

